# Up the Duff!



## Crypto1976

:wohoo::wohoo:
Its early days, but I think after 1 ectopic and a chemical I am preggo!

I was due to have my other tube sterilised in January, so this is a bit of an 
11th hour reprive.

Thank you to everyone who has listened to my moaning for the last 10 months.XXXX
 



Attached Files:







03112009266.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 201









03112009270.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 147


----------



## KittyKatBabe

EEEeeekkkkk -thats a definite line Miss Crypto.

Really good news hun,

Congratulations x x x x


----------



## Crypto1976

Thanks KittyKatBabe, to you too! I think we must be due at almost exactly the same time! X


----------



## sazza

Good on ya girl!!! Great news! x x x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Yeah I think we would be actually, from what I can work out and it depends on what to use as my cycle - so used the average of 26 days - my due date is 14th July 2010 - all being well. PMA all the way. Do you fancy being bump buddies?


----------



## Crypto1976

Yes to bump buddies definitely! I am the same with the due date of 15 or 16 July. I wonder if I am getting ahead of myself!


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Crypto1976 said:


> Yes to bump buddies definitely! I am the same with the due date of 15 or 16 July. I wonder if I am getting ahead of myself!

I know exactly what you mean, I can have a viability scan this time and going for it on 7th Dec, so until then I am not getting too carried away. Well trying not too, just staying as relaxed and calm as i can and taking it as easy as possible. Hopefully the next 4.5 weeks will pass quite quickly

x x x x


----------



## R&JBabybean

huge congrats xx


----------



## Crypto1976

KittyKatBabe said:


> Crypto1976 said:
> 
> 
> Yes to bump buddies definitely! I am the same with the due date of 15 or 16 July. I wonder if I am getting ahead of myself!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean, I can have a viability scan this time and going for it on 7th Dec, so until then I am not getting too carried away. Well trying not too, just staying as relaxed and calm as i can and taking it as easy as possible. Hopefully the next 4.5 weeks will pass quite quickly
> 
> x x x xClick to expand...

I had an ectopic so I am going to be scanned from next week on but I dont think there will be much to see. My gp is going to do bloods every 2 days for a week or so until I see it double I am a bit wary. Still I want to try to enjoy things! XX


----------



## mrphyemma

Just wanted to say Big Big Congratulations and hope all goes well for you in your pregnancy.
xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Aw hun really, as least your doctor being supportive, mine was a mmc. So fingers crossed forthe both of us, we can share our worries together. Its strange isn't it as its the best news, but trying to not get too excited as we both know what can happen, but PMA is key, we need to think the positive which is we are aware of everything and soon we can relax and enjoy. How long will your scans be for and when can they tell everything is okay for you hun? 
x x


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! Great news! :yipee:


----------



## BizyBee

Yay, yay, yay, yay, yay!!! :yipee:

So happy for you Crypto. Congrats. xx


----------



## im_mi

congrats! :hugs:


----------



## nicole3108

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## ducky1502

congratulations!! must be an amazing feel! xxxxx


----------



## XxxIM08-09xxX

Congratulations and here's to a H&H 9 months


----------



## Nise

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Congratulations on the BFP Crypto. That's great news and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Excellent. :thumbup:


----------



## Crypto1976

KittyKatBabe said:


> Aw hun really, as least your doctor being supportive, mine was a mmc. So fingers crossed forthe both of us, we can share our worries together. Its strange isn't it as its the best news, but trying to not get too excited as we both know what can happen, but PMA is key, we need to think the positive which is we are aware of everything and soon we can relax and enjoy. How long will your scans be for and when can they tell everything is okay for you hun?
> x x

My first scan is on the 16th November is with the subfertility nurse and they will check for a sac, and if thats there she said that will be a major worry dealt with and at least its in the right place.

I am not seeing the GP tomorrow and she will decide whether about hcg tracking through bloods. I am so lucky to have that resource.

I know PMA is the key, and while part of me wants to look at prams online, I know I am temping fate.

If its in the right place I think I might be able to get excited so only another couple of weeks. XX


----------



## T'elle

omg omg omg omg congratulations hun!!! SOOOOO pleased for you :hugs: xxxx gonna miss u around in ttc xxxxxx


----------



## MRSTJ

yay, congrats hun xx


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats!


----------



## BrookieG

aww hun congrats!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Crypto1976

Mrs TJ & BrookieG - congrats too! Our due dates are all very close! XXX


----------



## BrookieG

Crypto1976 said:


> Mrs TJ & BrookieG - congrats too! Our due dates are all very close! XXX

yeah think your due around my birthday lol 14th july?? think im due around the start of july..maybe the 5th xx


----------



## Crypto1976

I have had a look and its never the same date on any of the dating websites, somewhere between 14-16 July I think!


----------



## ineedaseed

yay congrats honey, you really deserve it xxxx


----------



## wannabubba#4

Mny congratulations to you

Hope you have a H&H pregnancy and sending you loads of sticky dust.
Well done!
xx


----------



## gypcienix

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## tateypot

So pleased for you Crypto - great news!!!! Many congratulations xxx


----------



## Caterpiller

:happydance: CONGRATS :happydance: happy and healthy nine months to you Crypto


----------



## Crypto1976

I see your chart is looking good Kate! X


----------



## scorpiodragon

So glad to hear this Crypto! Congrats! H&H 9 Months!


----------



## serendippy

OOO congrats to u both. Ive been erm doin a bit of chart stalking on u cos u were a couple of days ahead of me i think lol. I saw what looked like an implantation dip and thought ooo that looks well promising. Im really pleased for u xxxx


----------



## Josiejo

OMG!!!! I am so happy for you xx


----------



## missy123

chuffed to find this post...well done hun xxxxxxxxxxx :happydance:


----------



## _Hope_

:yipee: OMG :yipee: OMG :yipee: 

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!!!!!!!

I'm sooooooooooo pleased for you, I just read your post and i'm absolutely thrilled for you! Wow....... what amazing news (knew you wouldn't hold out till the 5th to test lol). You must be on :cloud9: you so deserve this :happydance:

Will miss ya in ttc. Thanks for the advice/help you have given me. All of a sudden I feel more positive now too :hugs:

Wishing you all the very best for a H&H 9 months 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Crypto1976

Ah Hope there was no chance of waiting for the 5th- you know me well!!! Thanks so much!

And thanks to everyone for their lovely lovely messages. I dont think I have ever been so touched. XXX


----------



## lnic1970

congratulations :flower: x


----------



## mlyn26

Oh my gosh Crypto. That is just the best news. Lovely lines. Good luck with everything, your scan on 16th Nov is my birthday!! xx


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats


----------



## bellamamma

Congrats Crypto! Am very happy for you! on to a H&H 9!


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations! x


----------



## mandaa1220

congrats hun xx :hugs:


----------



## Guerita

That is wonderful news, I know it's been a slog! Best wishes!


----------



## ricschick

congrats hun xxx


----------



## hannah76

cograts!! great news...


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## NewMoon

Congrats Crypto! I have read some of your posts (yes I'm a stalker!) and I am delighted for you...:wohoo:


----------



## Lovemyboy

Congrats, you must be over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations :flower:


----------



## newbie

congratulations!!!!!!!!
So happy for you!


----------



## xcmjstaax

Congratulations!!!


----------



## imogensmummy

congrats on bump xx


----------



## emmys_james

YAYYYYYYYY FABB news, congrats flower :)


----------



## winston83

well done huni its fandabbidozy news hope it all goes super duper 4 u xxxxx i have read all ur posts lol


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats!!


----------



## babytyme

Congrats! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## izzysmummy

IF you are past 7 weeks the chance of Ectopic is very low, they happen between 6+7 weeks. I had one at 6+4 in 2007.

I had an early scan today at 5+6 to check mine was in the righ place, and they saw the pregnancy sac with a yolk sac in, No HYB but this is normal. When i was PG with with my 9month old i had a scan at 6+6 and saw HB and baby. so you should definately see something positive even if they scanned you tomorrow!

Good luck x


----------

